# How long can thawed venison stay in the refrigerator?



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Seems fine.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not sure of exactly how long but you have to be careful with that meat, it seems to go bad fairly fast.


Spyder Thirty 🎯


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

It should be fine


----------



## buckdoehunter (Nov 30, 2010)

I will let my steaks age 4-5 days in the fridge after they are thawed out, and it takes 2-3 days to thaw out. If it has only been a week since you placed them in the fridge when they were frozen, you will be fine. I rarely have ideal conditions in my garage when I harvest my deer so I leave them quartered in a spare fridge for at least a week before I process the cuts. After my cuts are removed from the freezer, I always try to age them 4-5 days longer, its just a tastier, more tender cut of meat this way.


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Smell it.


----------



## bowman419 (Nov 24, 2009)

If it smells bad don't eat it


----------



## Rhawk86 (Feb 27, 2012)

Tear it up! If you blow it up later it was bad.

Do it for the deer.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Smell test, like my dad always says "the nose knows".


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Until it smells like something you wouldn't eat.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Usually no more then 2 days depending on how cold you have your temp set on your refer.


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

You can do a google search on aging meat. As long as you keep the temp. below 40 deg. bacteria wont grow. Keep it above 32 deg. so it wont freeze. Between those temps. enzymes are at work & thats when the good stuff happens, they make it tender.
2 years ago I bought a used fridge. mainly to age venison. When conditions permited I used to age deer 1 week. The first year with the fridge. I aged the quarters & straps 2 weeks.That worked very well. 
Last year I went with 3 weeks. That was to long for the straps & front quarters, the straps dont need that much aging & the fronts you lose to much meat. 
This year I will go with 10 days straps, 2 weeks fronts, 3 weeks hinds.At 3 weeks the round steak I cut out of the hinds are every bit as tender as the staps! another advantage to the aging process is the blood is absorbed into the meat making it much more flavourfull & less messy when you thaw it out. 
I cut the round steak 1" thick & cooked them to med. at high heat on the grill, awsome!
The only other thing I might add is that you want to make sure youre thermometer is accurate as you only have an 8 deg. window to work with when aging. I do mine at 34 deg.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Buster of Xs said:


> Until it smells like something you wouldn't eat.


Ha. This.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

5 days or until it smells bad id say


----------

